# [EVDL] Help needed with my Geo Metro



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

HELLO


http://www.texomaev.com-a.googlepages.com/mitsubishieclipseconversion

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

HELLO

I'm trying to duplicate what Michael did here:

http://www.texomaev.com-a.googlepages.com/mitsubishieclipseconversion

Using the G-29 Aircraft Generator, and no flywheel...a
direct connection to the transmission.

I have a 1204 upgraded controller from logi
48-72volts, and I ran 48volts to the armature through
the controller, and separate 24volts directly to the
field.

I used 8 awg wire for the 24 volt pack, and used a
RY115 relay, which I thought was 30 amp, but it blew,
so I removed a relay and connected through a 30 amp
fuse.

I then started the car, and I really did see that much
difference.

I guess all have to try a 72 volt pack, but I never
found those improved coil springs for the geo
metro...so I really didn't want to add another 200 lbs
in the rear.

thanks in advance,

Michael Golub

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mike, I purchased from JCWhitney a set of helper
springs that bolt to the rear axle of a front wheel
drive vehicle. They have them rated from 1000lbs to
2000lbs. I purchased the 2000lbs version and so far
so good. I've got 13 golf cart batteries in the back
of the Eclipse.

If you aren't getting enough torque with the 24volt
field pack, you might try 36vdc. I seem to have
plenty of torque at 24vdc, but am running a 78vdc pack
for the armature.




> --- mike golub <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > HELLO
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's a link to the coil helper springs at JCWhitney:

http://www.jcwhitney.com/wcsstore/jcwhitney/images/imagecache/G_15887G_CL_1.jpg

Hopefully the link will work.




> --- Michael Barkley <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Mike, I purchased from JCWhitney a set of helper
> > springs that bolt to the rear axle of a front wheel
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Do these replace the rear springs I have?

Or is these an additional set?


http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/Product/Pr-p_Product.CATENTRY_ID:2005887/c-10101/Nty-1/p-2005887/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/N-10101/tf-Browse/s-10101/Ntk-AllTextSearchGroup?Ntt=helper+springs



> --- Michael Barkley <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Here's a link to the coil helper springs at
> > JCWhitney:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

They don't replace the original springs, just add them
to the axle just beind the others, as close to the
wheel you can. I believe a gentleman did post a
website earlier in the list of a company that sells
replacement coil springs to your weight specification.
I believe these addon springs I used are less
expensive though.

I'm working on a tight no money budget with my
project, so I've had to keep cost to a minimum. Still
hoping someday, I'll walk outside, and find that a 1K
zilla happened to be left on my doorstep to be adopted
by my EV....... LOL







> --- mike golub <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Do these replace the rear springs I have?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

not sure with they'll fit in the Geo.




> --- Michael Barkley <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > They don't replace the original springs, just add
> > them
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

DO NOT USED HELPER SPRINGS. 
A friend of mind used them to fix bad springs which
where just worn out to get by on the Cheap. He was
driving down the freeway and hit a rough spot and the
helper springs Shot out side-ways and blew out both
rear tires. Car was not a pretty site after wards. 

There has been a several discussion of this that you
need to order custom wound springs from a specialty
shop. I discovered going to a suspension shop for hot
rods that they will measure your car up for custom
springs and get them ordered up for you. a 4x4 custom
shop might be able to help you as well. 



> --- mike golub <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > not sure with they'll fit in the Geo.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I bet that was an experience, that you'd not want to
do again for sure (was it an EV?). Thanks for that
heads up, I'll go back and install rubber bumpers on
the top portion of the car, where the springs sit, so
the springs are restricted from side to side movement.





> --- Bruce Weisenberger <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > DO NOT USED HELPER SPRINGS.
> > A friend of mind used them to fix bad springs which
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Sat, 11 Aug 2007 09:24:27 -0700 (PDT), you wrote:

>HELLO
>
>I'm trying to duplicate what Michael did here:
>
>http://www.texomaev.com-a.googlepages.com/mitsubishieclipseconversion
>
>Using the G-29 Aircraft Generator, and no flywheel...a
>direct connection to the transmission.
>
>I have a 1204 upgraded controller from logi
>48-72volts, and I ran 48volts to the armature through
>the controller, and separate 24volts directly to the
>field.
>
I have a thought for you. instead of a separate battery pack for
the field, how about a DC\DC converter?
I found a Curtis 72/96 volts nominal, that puts out 10.7 amps at 28
volts. If the amperage is high enough it could save you a lot of
space and weight. 


R. M. Milliron

1981 Jet Electrica 
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/702

This machine has been garaged for 17 years. 
I am upgrading it and getting it running. Tabitha,
my daughter, named it, "Pikachu". It's yellow and black,
electric and contains Japanese parts, so I went with it.


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, I've thought of that, but I think it needs more
amps, but not sure.

I'll have to measure the amps.

Could just use two 12v batteries, and put them on a
separate charger.

--- "R. Matt Milliron" <[email protected]> wrote:

> On Sat, 11 Aug 2007 09:24:27 -0700 (PDT), you wrote:
> 
> >HELLO
> >
> >I'm trying to duplicate what Michael did here:
> >
>
>http://www.texomaev.com-a.googlepages.com/mitsubishieclipseconversion
> >
> >Using the G-29 Aircraft Generator, and no
> flywheel...a
> >direct connection to the transmission.
> >
> >I have a 1204 upgraded controller from logi
> >48-72volts, and I ran 48volts to the armature
> through
> >the controller, and separate 24volts directly to
> the
> >field.
> >
> I have a thought for you. instead of a separate
> battery pack for
> the field, how about a DC\DC converter?
> I found a Curtis 72/96 volts nominal, that puts
> out 10.7 amps at 28
> volts. If the amperage is high enough it could save
> you a lot of
> space and weight. 
> 
> 
> R. M. Milliron
> 
> 1981 Jet Electrica 
> http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/702
> 
> This machine has been garaged for 17 years. 
> I am upgrading it and getting it running. Tabitha,
> my daughter, named it, "Pikachu". It's yellow and
> black,
> electric and contains Japanese parts, so I went with
> it.
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, it works

The problem is that these free old UPS batteries are
weak. I drove 6 miles.

I'm a little concerned about downshifting. It didn't
seem it wanted to do it.

What do you do when slowing down?

thanks


> --- Michael Barkley <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I bet that was an experience, that you'd not want to
> > do again for sure (was it an EV?). Thanks for that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I haven't figured out anyway to really downshift with
the direct drive manual transmission either. I just
take it out of gear, and coast as much as possible,
and apply brakes gingerly. My EV isn't setup for any
REGEN, so I hope that taking it out of gear when
slowing down, and coasting to a stop is easier on the
controller, motor, and brakes.




> --- mike golub <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Well, it works
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Maybe a trip to the wrecking yard would suffice.
For example. I think the springs off of a jeep are the same diameter as
the rear springs on the 300zx, but stiffer and longer.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Michael Barkley wrote:
> > I haven't figured out anyway to really downshift with
> > the direct drive manual transmission either. I just
> > take it out of gear, and coast as much as possible,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Which car are you using with clutchless?

If it doesn't work, maybe I should live it in a lower
gear...

But I need to do more testing with a better battery
bank.


> --- Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Michael Barkley wrote:
> > > I haven't figured out anyway to really downshift
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have an '85 Geo Metro that shifts this way.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "mike golub" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, August 12, 2007 2:34 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Help needed with my Geo Metro


> Which car are you using with clutchless?
> 
> If it doesn't work, maybe I should live it in a lower
> gear...
> 
> But I need to do more testing with a better battery
> bank.


> > --- Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> Michael Barkley wrote:
> >> > I haven't figured out anyway to really downshift
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Mike,

Michael had some problems with low starting torque. I
was able to give him help. I might be able to help
you out also, but need some more info. See inserted
comments....... 




> --- mike golub <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > HELLO
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A trick with early Rabbits when converting to EV was to double up the rear 
struts, using two stock struts per side.
David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EV List Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
Want to unsubscribe, stop the EV list mail while you're on vacation,
or switch to digest mode? See how: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not reach me. 
To send a private message, please obtain my email address from
the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I measure 2.5 Ohms in the field, so using 24 volts is
pretty far from 30 amps. Not sure why it blew the
relay, maybe the initial surge kills it, and I need to
use a contactor?

> The shunt field should be a lot less than 30 amps. 
> Take the resistance and let me know.





> --- Jeff Major <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Hey Mike,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mike, this is the relay that I'm using to switch on
the field voltage:

http://www.bgmicro.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=11821

Was your relay something like that? I haven't measured
the current my field is pulling but, I can sometime if
you need me to.

M.Barkley
www.texomaev.com




> --- mike golub <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I measure 2.5 Ohms in the field, so using 24 volts
> > is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

O.K. Mike,

So you'd think you'd have about 10 amps in the shunt
field. Does the 24 volt battery hold up well at 10
amps? Or does the voltage fall?

And again, sorry, what is the problem you're having?

Jeff M





> --- mike golub <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I measure 2.5 Ohms in the field, so using 24 volts
> > is
> ...


----------

